# Rehandle Help



## Lefty (Jan 7, 2013)

This is a different kind of rehandle, though. I'm thinking of rehandling my Dad's old Estwing claw hammer. It's a 20oz hammer that I made sure I got when he died, over 11 years ago. For some reason, this hammer and his Snap-On pocket knife have always stuck out in my mind, when I think of him. Unfortunately, the knife disappeared, but my "everyday" hammer is the one I inherited from him. 

Well, the hammer is as awesome as ever, but over the course of 20+ years, the handle is cracked at the bottom and sliding off the shank. I am wanting to either put a nice wooden handle around, for a hybrid/hickory look, wrapping it in leather, like the other Estwings we all know, or maybe getting a dyed piece of maple to have a similar look, but give it an interesting update. The issue with this is, I can't find any stabilized, dyed maple big enough, and I'm kinda wondering how to go about it. I'm assuming I could do it like a wa rehandle, but the shank is so long, I doubt I could drill far enough into the wood.

So, what do you guys think I should go with, and how do I go about it???

It looks just like these, but of course, with more of a claw at the back. 

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v227/brnstn/Estwing-1.jpg


----------



## daveb (Jan 7, 2013)

Would think that the primary function of the handle would be shock absorption - both for the user and the hammer. Would something elastic topped with scales work and look nice? With that I'll defer to our resident engineers.


----------



## kalaeb (Jan 7, 2013)

Hmm, that is a hard one. How hard are you going to use it? I think I would start by removing the old handle and seeing what the shaft looks like. Then probably go from there. I guess you could just get a big piece of hickory and drill out then center then shape it from there, Or even just a bunch of leather oval spacers.


----------



## EdipisReks (Jan 7, 2013)

i think i would opt for a laminated leather handle, myself.


----------



## Crothcipt (Jan 7, 2013)

Honestly I would write the company that made it (if still around) and tell them the story. I'm sure you can get a replacement handle for it.


----------



## EdipisReks (Jan 7, 2013)

oh, Estwing is certainly still around, and i'm sure they would be happy to help, it seems like that kind of company.


----------



## bikehunter (Jan 7, 2013)

Crothcipt said:


> Honestly I would write the company that made it (if still around) and tell them the story. I'm sure you can get a replacement handle for it.



+1 What's to lose?


----------



## Lefty (Jan 7, 2013)

Not a bad idea. I'll do it now and get back to you guys. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## bikehunter (Jan 7, 2013)

A long time, generally well respected company like this should give you good response. I always write to companies when I have a problem and have gotten everything from coupons to free stuff, or at the very least good advice or direction. 'Course you don't want a free hammer, cause this one is your dad's, but I bet they come up with something for you when they find that you are trying to restore what is basically a family heirloom from their company. Try to get past the receptionist to someone in the shop.


----------



## Lefty (Jan 7, 2013)

We'll have to wait and see  Email has been sent, so there's no turning back now.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Jan 7, 2013)

Lefty said:


> We'll have to wait and see  Email has been sent, so there's no turning back now.



Cool, let us know how they respond. I'm guessing they jump at the opportunity to do something for you, given the situation.


----------



## Bill Burke (Jan 7, 2013)

if you want to do a wood handle then I would do a mortised tang handle. take off the old handle and clean up the tang. Use a rough belt ~36 grit also drill som holes through the tang. Now split your wood then sand or plane both side perfectly flat. mark out where the tang will go then cut or chisel in a mortise on both sides. mark the holes on the tang in the mortise of the handle material and then drill holes in the wood in the location of the holes in the tang. DON'T DRILL ALL THE WAY THROUGH THE WOOD.now get a small burr with a ball on the end about the same size as the holes drilled in the wood. use it o make the holes mushroom shaped ie.. the bottom of the hole is bigger than the top. you can drill hole and install pins in the flat where the two halves will be touching when they are glued back togetherif you want just make sure the won't show after the handle is shaped. now use a good quality wood glue to glue the handle together. if they are sanded so they fit together perfect the glue line will be nearly invisible. The next part is a little messy but I think it is necessary. Us a slow setting epoxy (acra glass) and mix enough to completely fill the tang hole. I like acra glas because it can be warmed to ~ 100 degrees and it will run like water. fill the tang hole and give the glue enough time to fill the mushroom shaped holes you made in the wood. maybee a minute, maybee less. check any left over glue for hardening. now push the tang into the hole and clean up all the glue that runs out and clamp things together untill dry. (over night) I personnelly gaurantee that if you followed my directions the handle will last longer than the original did. shape the new handle to your liking and enjoy, think about your father when you use it.


----------



## Crothcipt (Jan 8, 2013)

great post Bill.


----------



## Bill Burke (Jan 8, 2013)

Thanks, I personnely would rather make my handle rather than just having the same thing that everybody else has.


----------



## Crothcipt (Jan 8, 2013)

If I bought the hammer and it broke I am with you then. But it is (was) my dads, I would rather keep it the way he had it. If I rehandle it It now would be mine. 

Its a tough call. Sitting here thinking about this I am confusing myself. As in all things of the heart this can be very tough.


----------



## Bill Burke (Jan 8, 2013)

I understand your feelings. I think that if it were my dad's and the handle were in good to great shape I would keep it the way it is. But since the handle is coming off I know My father would be very pleased and proud of me if I were to rehandle it rather than having someone else put a handle on it for me.


----------



## Lefty (Jan 9, 2013)

Hmmm. The dilemma continues....
 
I heard back from Estwing, and they very politely told me that they can't really help, because they don't have any old grips lying around, and even if they did, it's against ANSI safety standards to rehandle, aid in any rehandle work. You could tell they actually would've helped if they could've. At least, I'll assume so.

Now, to rehandle or not?


----------



## jmforge (Jan 15, 2013)

I was gonna say that the older "integral" hammers of that type have the stacked leather handles and they last forever if you take care of them. My dad has one that is at least 40 yeas old and it is still rockin'.


EdipisReks said:


> i think i would opt for a laminated leather handle, myself.


----------

